# Question for shrimp breeders



## corrie (Aug 10, 2014)

hi i just set up a small 5gal round tank i put one packet of Bio boost there 10ml per packet & about 2 small almond leaves into the tank with a sponge filter how long do i have to cycale the tank before i can put shrimp in to it the tank does have a heater & light on it right now the dirt in the tank is fluval & play sand mixed i will be putting Java Moss & Moss balls in to the tank as well & Maybe a Red lily plant

im wanting to get some CRS or CBS & maybe few tiger shrimps but im not sure if they would cross breed or not

here is a pic of the tank a hour after i set it up the water is clearing up a bit


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

CRS, CBS and Tiger will cross breed since they are all Caridina. CRS/CBS is selected breed from Bee shrimp, if you cross them with Tiger you may end up Tibee. (Or really low grade CRS/CBS.) Several generation of cross breed you may end up with Pinto than again it takes several generation of cross and select breeding. (assume you made goog color selection.

You can keep 1 Cardina with 1 Neocaridinas . (Crystal red + Red Cherry.) but never 2 Cardina or 2 Neocaridinas. However that doesn't mean both of them will do well as one race will over take another. Water parameter also should aim for CRS/CBS instead RCS.


----------



## lizam (Mar 15, 2016)

Shrimp are really sensitive to ammonia and nitrites so you want to make sure your tank is thoroughly cycled. Is the sponge filter seeded? Even if it is, it's not a bad idea to let the tank run for a bit. Shrimp really do better in an established tank with biofilm. 

Shrimp are awesome I wish you well with your tank


----------



## OrchidNinja (Feb 18, 2016)

I recently started a tank, a 20 gallon, with a high quality canister filter, and it took about 39 days to fully cycle. I got too excited though, and got fish earlier than I should mistakingly thinking the cycle had ended, and I ended up doing daily water changes for several weeks to keep everyone alive and comfortable in my tank.
Start reading everything you can on here about them, it's an awesome place to learn, everyone's great with answering questions, and lizam is right, shrimp are awesome, I've already moved onto shrimp too💕

There's a section on both shrimp, and cycling you can search for, go check it out, and good luck with your new adventure!


----------



## jumpsmasher (Feb 1, 2011)

From mine experience i find that fluval tend to leech a bit of nitrates for the first little while. You would want to give the tank some time to properly cycle before adding shrimps - give it at least 6 week or so and test your parameters every other week; As other as said both CRS / CBS will cross breed but there are other options if you want more than one type of shrimps - it will depend on the parameters of your tank (PH, GH, KH, temp etc


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

jumpsmasher said:


> From mine experience i find that fluval tend to leech a bit of nitrates for the first little while. You would want to give the tank some time to properly cycle before adding shrimps - give it at least 6 week or so and test your parameters every other week; As other as said both CRS / CBS will cross breed but there are other options if you want more than one type of shrimps - it will depend on the parameters of your tank (PH, GH, KH, temp etc


Fluvals leeching nitrates? Just curious.


----------



## jumpsmasher (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes at least that is my experience so far with the new stuff; i setted up 5 tanks with them and all 5 had zero ammonia unlike ADA Amazonia but nitrate levels were thru the roof for the first few weeks. I also found with RODI water they are very aggressive with lower the PH, just as low as ADA but they are least aggressive once you bump up the KH on them; it is fairly easy to get the PH to remain around 6.6-6.7-ish by bumping up the KH to around 1-2


----------



## YumiChi (Mar 16, 2015)

If you're new... I wouldn't risk putting CBS or CRS in a 5g .
For 5g tank, you better go with RCS... they're a lot easier to handle... but just make sure your new tank is fully cycled.


----------

